# freecom toughdrive not detected in my pc



## freebird_9924 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello friends,
i've recently purchased freecom toughdrive 250gb. It is detected without any problem in my laptop[vista home premium] but not detected with any usb ports in my pc [windows xp]

i need to copy some files from my pc..

plz let me know wht to do to make it detectable in my pc.

===================
i mailed to freecom support, they replied


> Hello dear customer,
> 
> the toughdrive is a buspowered product and on your xp copmputer
> is the usb buspower not sufficient. You shouldn´t use an usb cable
> ...



I've not plugged another usb devices at a time and i;ve connected directly with usb cable of device itself.

and blue light is seen when i plug to any usb port. but drive isnt detected.

in device manager also i've checked, device working properly written there.

Please guide me, wht is the problem? wht shd i do? i need to take my imp files from my pc to my laptop..


Thanks.


----------



## xfire (Sep 10, 2008)

Whats the specs of ur PC?
Plug in the drive before you start the computer and see if the BIOS detects it. 
to simplify what the freecom support said is that they feel the drive isn't getting enough power from your usb port and are asking you to un-plug any other devices connected to the the USB port to ensure max power is given to the drive. They say that the power problem could be fixed by using a Y-USB cable which will draw power from two USB ports. Normally they would send you one but since they dont know where you live they can't send you one.

One way to check is to try a linux live CD.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for reply.


> pc is quite older..around 3yrs older.
> 
> amd sampron 2600+, 1.83MHZ, 256 mb + 256 ram[damaged].



I've inserted it before turning on pc and opened bios. which option to check that?


Blue coloured light is seen as soon as we plug in, does it indicates no power problem?


----------



## xfire (Sep 11, 2008)

You have to check in Standard settings but it most probably your mother board can't boot from USB drives. Do you have any Linux live CD's? It's one sure way to test it. Another problem might be that the freecom drive requires only USB 2.0 and what you have is a USB 1.0 . If so it can be fixed by getting a USB 2.0 PCI card. 
Do you know your motherboard company and model no?
Download CPU-Z to give you that information.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 13, 2008)

freebird_9924 said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> 
> I've inserted it before turning on pc and opened bios. which option to check that?
> ...



Try using your USB ports at the back of your PC (in the back panel).  Don't use the one on the front, sometimes those front ones does not give enough power.

And when you try back ports, try combinations of ports (per try 2 ports) with your 'y' usb cable.

I hope you are not using a usb hub right?


----------



## freebird_9924 (Sep 14, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Try using your USB ports at the back of your PC (in the back panel).  Don't use the one on the front, sometimes those front ones does not give enough power.
> 
> And when you try back ports, try combinations of ports (per try 2 ports) with your 'y' usb cable.
> 
> I hope you are not using a usb hub right?



Back and front all ports aren't detecting it.

Yesterday i called my hardware engineer and he checked with usb 2.0 4 port card and by that card my hdd got detected.

My motherboard also showing usb 1.1 and 2.0 both in bios and other usb devices are working with obboard all ports then y it's not detected my on onboardcard? 

*Is it still power problem or else?*

Thanks.


Do i have to buy this card?


----------



## freebird_9924 (Oct 7, 2008)

freecom service is damm good.
i mailed them my address and y-cable was delivered to my home within 2days. That's amazing. Free of charge.

But y-cable is also not solving my problem.
It's not detecting my hdd in pc. i'm adding 2 usb ports of y cable in pc [tried both front and back ports] and portat other end in freecom tough drive.


----------



## xfire (Oct 8, 2008)

What motherboard does the system have?
Use cpuz to find out
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## freebird_9924 (Oct 9, 2008)

xfire said:


> What motherboard does the system have?
> Use cpuz to find out
> http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php



*AMD sempron 2600+
1826.2MHZ core speed
Bus speed 166MHZ
Rated FSD 332
Asus A7V400M-VX [1.03]
256MB RAM*


----------

